# anyone use TT magic corner before?



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr.../expansion-beads/magic-corner-expansion-bead/

have a guy who wants me to fix some inside 45's and 90's that are all cracked . he lives near a quarry where they blast and his house is full of cracks

any info appreciated , what would you guys use

side question... (for trim tex) what makes you decide between a mud-set bead and glue on...


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

shack said:


> http://www.trim-tex.com/products/dr.../expansion-beads/magic-corner-expansion-bead/
> 
> have a guy who wants me to fix some inside 45's and 90's that are all cracked . he lives near a quarry where they blast and his house is full of cracks
> 
> ...


I have only used the glue on...with staples. I feel it's stronger then just mud...unless you add mud max to it.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

I've done a few jobs with Mudset Magic Corner


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

D A Drywall said:


> I've done a few jobs with Mudset Magic Corner


Used it for horizontal off angles of sloped ceilings. I find it much faster to apply than the jobs I've done with glue on Magic Corner. However it can be tricky when the framing is bad. But that messes with any type of beads.


----------



## shack (Mar 19, 2015)

D A Drywall said:


> Used it for horizontal off angles of sloped ceilings. I find it much faster to apply than the jobs I've done with glue on Magic Corner. However it can be tricky when the framing is bad. But that messes with any type of beads.


so is it really much different different tehn the regular inside45 bead.

goingto use it on a job with lots of movement. hoping it works and my stuff doesnt crack :thumbsup:


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

The Magic Corner is actually much different in that it has a special flexible center that will actually stretch like rubber. It will allow up to 3/8 of an inch of movement to prevent cracking.


----------



## taper71 (Dec 9, 2007)

I used it once. The contractor was not happy with the way it looked. Way different than regular insides, very pronounced v. I liked it though , a lot easier to finish


----------



## Gordy (Apr 13, 2015)

great product, get it with the hideaway. What D A Drywall states is true, it has like a soft flexible center.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

Really good product what i use in any off angle very rare splade angles are right angle lol tt magic corner takes care of that


----------

